# Rice does not like me



## legend_018 (May 9, 2007)

I gave up making rice a long time ago. I usually just do the uncle bens rice. I even asked for a rice cooker for xmas and even that didn't come out that great. My brother gave me some pointers awhile ago of which I had forgotten about. Recently, I was talking to him and he said the most important thing is to remember to put the cover on and do not take that cover off until the rice is done. Recently, I bought some long grain white rice. The package says after the water is boiling, pour rice in and simmer for 20 minutes. I put the lid on and didn't even look until the end. Guess what? It came out good!!!! yeahhhhh. I have to use our simmer burner though because the other burners would of ate up all the water in no time and the rice would probably burn before the 20 minutes. I'm just starting to feel a little more confident. I really don't know much about rice though. Yesterday I put a few chix boulon cubes in the water to make chix flavored rice. My DH doesn't like just plain rice, so I have to think of ways to dress it up.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 9, 2007)

Congrats on your success!  That is how I cook my rice, 20 minutes with lid on.  Then I let cool with the lid on for about 10 more minutes.

One thing you can do for a change is to make rice pilaf.  Saute some onions (can add garlic, peppers, etc) until beginning to soften, add rice and saute just until the rice begins to pick up some color, add the water with salt, or broth and simmer for 20 minutes as above.


----------



## cjs (May 9, 2007)

Adding dried cranberries and/or toasted pine nuts is a nice change from plain rice - and sauteing (sp?) a little onion and toasting the rice a little before adding the hot liquid is how I normally make my rice.

Good for you - another milestone, eh????


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 9, 2007)

I used to use the same method, "cover and simmer". However I changed my method in the last few years which is pretty much foolproof. I boil the rice in plenty of rolling water until done (cooking time differ depending on the type of rice), and when it is done drain. 
Comes out perfectly and the good thing is you can pick the morsel out with a slotted spoon and check the doneness, like you do with pasta, so it is much easier to determine when it is done.
You can use the rice cooking ball when you become confident about the cooking time of each type of rice for easy handling.

Then, you may want to venture into the risotto technique, that is a whole new treat for enjoying your rice. There are lots of info for making risotto, just take a look at some of the threads here...


----------



## legend_018 (May 9, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> One thing you can do for a change is to make rice pilaf.  Saute some onions (can add garlic, peppers, etc) until beginning to soften, add rice and saute just until the rice begins to pick up some color, add the water with salt, or broth and simmer for 20 minutes as above.



thanks!, But when you add the water in, it won't be at a boiling level ? That's ok?


----------



## cjs (May 9, 2007)

You can heat your liquid in another container (on the stove, in the microwave, etc.) then add to the rice mixture. The short time it takes to come back up to a boil will make no difference.

Here's a few more addition ideas for you and your rice to keep your "DH" happy -

chop some cilantro
pimiento
peas
spinach
mushrooms
kalamata olives
leftover ham, sausage, or bacon
water chestnuts

add to the hot cooked rice:
Parmesan cheese
llittle butter, lemon juice and lemon zest
crushed pineapple and bell pepper slices
dried apricots and toasted almond slices
marinated artichoke hearts and parmesan

I could go on and on - we love rice and can't stand to do the same thing over and over!! Have fun.


----------



## AllenOK (May 9, 2007)

Here's my Pilaf recipe.

Basic Rice Pilaf
Yields:  3 – 4 servings

½ c rice
1 T orzo pasta
1 T butter
2 T diced onions
2 mushrooms, diced
½ t garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
one sprig of thyme
1 c stock
salt and pepper to taste

	Heat a saucepan.  Melt the butter.  Add the onions, mushrooms, garlic, bay leaf, thyme, salt, and pepper.  Sweat them until the onions are transparent.  Add the rice and orzo pasta.  Increase heat to medium.  Sauté until the orzo browns slightly and the rice begins to pop and “frizzle”.  Deglaze the pan with the stock.  Check the seasoning, and add some more salt and pepper as needed.  Bring to a boil, cover, and simmer for 18 minutes.


----------



## redkitty (May 9, 2007)

I cook brown rice in veggie stock for more flavor.  I don't eat white rice anymore, I prefer the flavor of brown rice.  I also love to toast it in a big frying pan prior to adding it to boiling stock.  Really tasty!


----------



## legend_018 (May 9, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Here's my Pilaf recipe.



Thanks and thanks everyone for giving me some ideas on dressing up rice. I will give this a try soon.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 9, 2007)

I don't boil my water b4 when making pilaf.  It works out fine.


----------



## Robo410 (May 9, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> I cook brown rice in veggie stock for more flavor.  I don't eat white rice anymore, I prefer the flavor of brown rice.  I also love to toast it in a big frying pan prior to adding it to boiling stock.  Really tasty!



I do the same.  Really yummy.  Brown rice takes longer (45min) but is so good.  I like the Basmati Brown Rice.  Wonderful with pine nuts, feta cheese, herbs,  very versatile.

(I have cooked some rice that just wouldn't soften...but it was not a major brand...grains and beans can get quite old and then they absorb water evenly.)


----------



## jabbur (May 9, 2007)

I like to add cream cheese, butter and a package of Ranch dressing mix (powdered stuff) to my rice.  My guys love it!  I've also been known to add parmesan cheese and chopped broccoli with a little sour cream.


----------



## legend_018 (May 16, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Here's my Pilaf recipe.



Hello. I picked this recipe to try for Rice Pilaf. Minus the mushrooms. Sorry, didn't have any in the house and couldn't make it to the store. : (

I'm serving it with creamy dill boneless pork chops and roasted carrots.


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

I made rice pilaf and it came out yummy. I did not put in mushrooms and I know it would of been even better. I wonder what kind of mushrooms? Any kind I'm guessing. I'm big on portabella's. Haven't experienced with a lot of mushrooms in dishes. I used to dislike them actually. I've used crimini in some of the cooking I have done.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2007)

I got a tip years ago about making rice in the microwave and I've made it that way ever since. It comes out perfect every time and I don't have to watch it or remember to turn it off, which was my problem before. For a cup of rice, I put in 1-1/2 cups of organic Swanson's chicken broth in the box and other seasonings depending on what I'm serving it with. Then 7 minutes on high, stir, 8 minutes, done. I even made sushi rice in the mike last month - perfection!


----------



## legend_018 (May 19, 2007)

*rice is starting to like me now*

I've had better success at making rice lately. I'm so happy!!!
I could never make rice before. My brother was right, the most important thing is to keep the cover on the entire time when simmering.


----------



## legend_018 (May 26, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Here's my Pilaf recipe.



I'm getting the hang of this. Today I used mushrooms and beef broth. Once you get the hang of it, it becomes easier.


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 26, 2007)

I love risotto.  I have two recipes for risotto on my blog - you can jump over there and check them out if you like... the first is a saffron risotto and the second is a dessert risotto with cranberries and apple.   If you aren't sure about trying a traditional risotto, than I would highly recommend this recipe for Oven-Baked Lemon Risotto, I've made it several times and it is foolproof.  Good Luck with your rice!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

Rice pudding anyone?


----------



## stinemates (May 26, 2007)

Rice is one of my favorite foods because of it's versatility. You can have it 7 nights a week with different things and still enjoy it.

Some of my favorites: 

- 1 cup chicken stock, 1 cup cream of mushroom soup, 1 cup rice, 2 seared chicken breast and a 400 degree oven.


- Pilaf: (carrots, onions, chicken/beef stock, salt/pepper, rice), bbq chicken sliced longwise on top


----------



## Hungry (Jun 6, 2007)

*Rice*



			
				GotGarlic said:
			
		

> I got a tip years ago about making rice in the microwave and I've made it that way ever since. It comes out perfect every time and I don't have to watch it or remember to turn it off, which was my problem before. For a cup of rice, I put in 1-1/2 cups of organic Swanson's chicken broth in the box and other seasonings depending on what I'm serving it with. Then 7 minutes on high, stir, 8 minutes, done. I even made sushi rice in the mike last month - perfection!



I too use the microwave for rice.  My micro wave has a rice setting.
This work fine at sea level.  Nice fluffy rice every time.
HOWEVER!! In the summer I'm at  my place in Nevada, Elev 6,500 Ft. above sea level.
Nothing but trouble!  First, I think my bowl is too small.  The standard two parts water to one part rice boils over and most of the water ends up in the cbottom of the micro wave.  Reduce the water the rice would make good "buck shot"; cover the bowl with plastic wrap still boils over; increase or decrease the cooking time, not much difference in results.
Water boils here at 192 degrees.  
The 20 minutes at a simmer may be the answer.  How do you know it is simmering without taking the lid off?  Maybe my pot withthe glass lid??

I also have a B&D Vegie steamer I use at sea level but it takes 50 minutes.
I don't remember how it acts here.  I doubt it the results were satisfactory or I wouldn't be writing this.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Charlie

If I wanted Home cooking, I would have stayed at home!


----------

